# Barnes varmint grenade



## ilike2shoot (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone using these in a 22/250? I did a search and found someone using in a .243, but nothing for a 250. If so, are you using the 36 or 50 grain, and how have they done for you? I am thinking of getting some and trying to work up a round, but don't wanna waste the money if they are crap.

http://www.barnesbullets.com/products/r ... t-grenade/ if you haven't heard of them. There is also an interesting video on you tube (which is where I first heard of them).

Thanks


----------



## ilike2shoot (Jan 10, 2008)

Oops, was reading 2 forums at once....there is someone here that has loaded them for the 22/250 and another for the .243, however no reports of using them on a coyote.


----------



## ilike2shoot (Jan 10, 2008)

Well it took me awhile, but I found an informative article which includes the Barnes data which will be in their 2008 manual. It has min/max data for the 36grain for both the .223 and 22-250. Thought I would post it since it seems to be a bit difficult to find this load data. Oh yeah, and they tested it on a couple yotes :sniper:

http://www.riflemagazine.com/magazine/P ... rtial1.pdf
If I remember correctly the article started on pg 10.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

just used them on jackrabbits out of a 22-250 but the way they perform there they will be great on coyotes.


----------

